# Engineer for 7/8ths Olamana



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've decided that on my 7/8ths Live Steam Olamana I am going to ignore space and time and include figures of people I respect, know, and fear from all over the spectrum of time. So, my engineer is going to be the person who in my opinion invented time Travel. 
I've got his armature and his likeness finished so far. When I finish him up I'll put him on my Pre Order page at THIS LINK. I'll need to pre sale 7 of him before I can go into production.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

If I do not get 7 preorders for the kit, I will be producing him in this pose only. It will still be a kit, but only a 3 piece kit, with the top and the bottom and the left arm assembled. The preorders are for 2 sets of arms.
One set he is hold the pipe in his right hand and his left hand is over it like he is holding something in his fingers.
The second set is both hands dangling at his sides.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Set 2 includes these two arms and hands








Set two he is packing a pipe.








And after all that sculpting, its time to open a cold one!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

E=MC2 

That's one clever engineer! And again a very fine piece of work!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard;

What a coincidence! That's the same guy I used on my 7/8ths whimsical D-Cell locomotive (runs on 6 D cells). My guy could use a comb.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, if he ever could have seen this he would have absolutely _loved it!! _Albert may have been one of the smartest men ever to live but he was also a boy at heart!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dave, that's a heck of a lot of battery power for the critter  

I think Einstein thought about train travel to envision (or use it as an analogy) to the theory of relativity 

Dave V


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Dave, that's a heck of a lot of battery power for the critter  "

Yeah, but the Roundhouse/MDC power block seems to run at its best on about 9V, and that's what 6 D cells put out in series. There are also 4 AA cells to power the headlight. I've tidied up the wires somewhat since the photos were taken. Since the whole locomotive is whimsey, I made no attempt to hide the fact that it's made from corrugated plastic political campaign signs.










The gages don't show so well, but they read: Relative Speed, Realtive Brake Pressure, and Relative Amps. This was a fun project, and it runs "realtively" well.









Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

